# Big dog in a little car



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL every time I look at Dosia in the car he reminds me of those really fat guys that drive tiny cars. He looks huge cause the car is small lmao. Here a few pics of us going for a ride 



















Hey what's that?










There's a window up here too










Getting some love at the store 










Thanks for looking


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

No! THANK YOU for sharing!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

lol He thinks he's all special cause he gets to go in the car


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

you need to contain that animal, allowing him to maul a convience store clerk is one thing, but to do it during the day and take picture of it thats just wrong. JK


Good looking dog, nice pictures, and good pic of dog mauling lady


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I like the last pic.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> you need to contain that animal, allowing him to maul a convience store clerk is one thing, but to do it during the day and take picture of it thats just wrong. JK
> 
> Good looking dog, nice pictures, and good pic of dog mauling lady


LMAO yea he ate her arm after the pic :rofl::rofl:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He really looks like he's showing some great definition in those pics in his shoulder area.Thanks for sharing!
What kind of car is that?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Dosia is just handsome period, lol him putting on the charm....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> He really looks like he's showing some great definition in those pics in his shoulder area.Thanks for sharing!
> What kind of car is that?


Thanks he's been gettin pretty buff from the spring pole  It's a Chevy HHR. There so small on the inside the windshield is super tiny lol


DueceAddicTed said:


> Dosia is just handsome period, lol him putting on the charm....


Thanks Ronnie He sends you puppy kisses


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Aww, he looks good


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Aww, he looks good


Thanks  He's really getting big, No one asks me what kind of dog he is any more lol. Every one thought he was a little lab when he was tiny. lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh no hes trying to maul that lady behind the counter! Oh wait no the pug is the killer hehehe


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Oh no hes trying to maul that lady behind the counter! Oh wait no the pug is the killer hehehe


:rofl::rofl: Yea Fabio would have killed her for sure


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Hahaha reminds of...










Fat guy in a little coat!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Hahaha reminds of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I know right that was my first thought.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

I love the "I'm gonna escape out the sunroof pic" lmao


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO he wants to stick his head out up there it's pretty funny


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol..funny pics...thats cool u can take dogs into stores besides petsmart?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> lol..funny pics...thats cool u can take dogs into stores besides petsmart?


LOL I can cause I'm special  The girls at the corner store have been in love with him since he was tiny so they get mad if I come in with out him. I used to work there and Marley always got to come in and sit behind the counter with me


----------



## OldSchoolAPBT (Mar 29, 2010)

If i took my dog to the store there wouldnt be a store left lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OldSchoolAPBT said:


> If i took my dog to the store there wouldnt be a store left lol


:rofl::rofl: Dosia has done very well with his training and has learned to mind his manners very well  He goes pretty much every where with me now


----------

